# strat arm rest



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im looking for a easy way to make the arm rest and the belly cut on a strat i built one this summer i pretty much did it with a grinder with a sanding disc and a sanding block , i was not happy with it but it was ok .is there some sort of jig i dont have a big bandsaw so it pretty much by hand


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I just use a rasp and a belt sander and cabinet scrapers.Kind of draw it out,then rough it out with the rasp,smooth it with the belt sander and cabinet scrapers,then finish it off with the orbital sander.They seem to come out fine

Everyone should have a set of these










But to answer your original question,I have seen pics of guys that use their bandsaw.I will see if I can find one


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

At the G&L factory


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use my table saw on the arm cut. I've made a jig that holds the body (strat) at the right angles and in 1 pass - it's all done. I wouldn't be afraid to free hand one either.

The tummy cut I struggle with. I draw it out on the wood using something flexable (laminate/arborite) then I carve it out with sharp wood chissles (no hammer, just by hand) and smooth with a rasp, then sand. I'm looking for a better way to do them. It's takes me longer to do the tummy cut than the rest of the body combined. (minus paint/stain of course)

I have a 14" bandsaw and it's not big enough to do a tummy cut with. Guess I need a 20"


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

If you go here
SP-Bass
You can see how I do mine


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

thanks guys those turned out really great i guess i will practice first


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I be a raspy kind of guy myself. I saw some where a guitar factory tour and they were using about a four or five inch blade on a shaft like a lathe. 

A little trick I have learned. I start with a good rasp then file But lately I have been using some used sheets of 24/ 40/60 grit paper off a flat floor sander. Never underestimate the power of 24 grit paper!!! Being used the makes it it work nice. Phone a equip rental store and see if they will give you a couple of used sheets for free.


I was just rereading...... get an *aggressive* rasp. I think I got mine from Lee Valley ( but who knows) It's round on one side and flat on the other. I just draw a line and start. I guestimate maybe ten minutes or so. But they maybe Microsoft moments :O


----------

